# [SOLVE] wicd: deauthentification (reason=3)

## Gojita02

Hello,

I'm currently trying to configure my wifi network, but It does not work !

1) Kernel 3.11.8 (in order to have my wifi card working)

2) I've got an Intel N-7260 card, with microcode loaded (according to dmesg)

3) I'm using wicd in order to configure my netword, as I do not have any X windows system yet

4) wicd-curses show all the available network, succeed in getting a new IP adress via DHCP but deauthentificated juste after.

Here a summary of the /var/log/message file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dhcpcd[888]: wlp1s0: carrier acquired
> 
> dhcpcd[888]: wlp1s0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation
> ...

 

Do you have any idea ?

Thanks for any answerLast edited by Gojita02 on Thu Nov 21, 2013 1:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

if you use the iwl4965 or the iwlwifi module, you can disable at least the 11n functionnality. It's a workaround that have been used more than one time to resolv some Intel N wireless cards stability problem. So, stop Wicd, add the line who fit your module to /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf, un load and load the module again and try to connect one more time.

```
options iwl4965 11n_disable=1

options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
```

```
modinfo -p iwlwifi

swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: agg TX, 4: agg RX (uint)

amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (default 0) (int)

fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (defualt: 0 dB) (int)

wd_disable:Disable stuck queue watchdog timer 0=system default, 1=disable, 2=enable (default: 0) (int)

nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)
```

----------

## Gojita02

Hello, 

thanks for the answer but it does not seem to help.

But, I let down wicd and configure /etc/conf.d/net by hand and launch /etc/init.d/net.wlp1s0 restart

and it was fine !!!

Don't know wht but now, my network is working.

Thanks all

----------

